# Fly Fishing the Tensas---------5/23/13



## BASSTRACKER66 (Oct 2, 2007)

*Cliffs--Nice Water--Wheredafish----5/23/13*

by *Bass Tracker 66* » Thu May 23, 2013 3:36 pm 
KBob and i got to Cliffs early this morning







--Water just my color and moving but after +/- 15 Jug Lines and +/- 4 hours of Bass-Bream fishing we had only seven Fish.














Got hot and tired---came home for some Ice Tea and a Nap Time




























----------------BT66















Free Pictures at.
http://basstracker66.phanfare.com


----------

